# Pectin



## Guest (Dec 27, 2013)

Can you buy pectin somewhere in Cyprus? Or so called jam-sugar where it is added? Making marmalade and it refuse to get thick.

Anders


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Not sure but, you could make your own. 

The Cyprus Garden Blog: Making your own apple pectin


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2013)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Not sure but, you could make your own.
> 
> The Cyprus Garden Blog: Making your own apple pectin


On Google I found this
Silver Spoon | The Only Sugar Grown in Britain

I am sure I have seen that brand of sugar in Pap's

Anders


----------



## berni109 (May 28, 2010)

Hi, my better half said you need to leave the pips in while you are boiling it up and make sure you boil it until it just starts to thicken.

sorry dont know where to get pectin - not needed it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2013)

berni109 said:


> Hi, my better half said you need to leave the pips in while you are boiling it up and make sure you boil it until it just starts to thicken.
> 
> sorry dont know where to get pectin - not needed it.


But that is for jam from fruits that contain pectin, citrus f.ex. I will use kiwi and strawberry and they do not

Anders


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

What about putting in some lemon juice? If I make strawberry jam that is what I add, I have never used preserving sugar.

Have you a sugar thermometer? It takes all the guesswork out of jam making....


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2013)

Geraldine said:


> What about putting in some lemon juice? If I make strawberry jam that is what I add, I have never used preserving sugar.
> 
> Have you a sugar thermometer? It takes all the guesswork out of jam making....


No thermometer for sugar, only for roasts

Where can I buy such a device in Cyprus?

Bay Boy


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> Can you buy pectin somewhere in Cyprus? Or so called jam-sugar where it is added? Making marmalade and it refuse to get thick.
> 
> Anders


"Notes About Pectin for Making Homemade Jam"

Pectin - What it is, how it works, how to use it, the different types if pectin and where to get it!


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

Anders - Christine says she puts the pips and pith in a muslin bag in the pan while boiling it up. Some lemons should be in the recipe as well which helps! Ours got thick using your oranges and this method....

David


----------



## Sarchy (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Anders

You can buy Silver Spoon brand pectin from Paps and Alpha Mega and we have also seen jam sugar next to the icing sugar/caster sugar downstairs in Alpha Mega.

Are we going to get a taste of this delicious concoction you are going to be making!!!! :hungry:

Sheila


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2013)

Sarchy said:


> Hi Anders
> 
> You can buy Silver Spoon brand pectin from Paps and Alpha Mega and we have also seen jam sugar next to the icing sugar/caster sugar downstairs in Alpha Mega.
> 
> ...


Can be possible...


----------

